# Spieren & Gewrichten > Sport en spieren >  Training+Eet schema

## Raikkonen

hallo allemaal.

ik ben na lange tijd weer aan het trainen ben namelijk een jaar gestopt geweest omdat ik de ziekte van Pfeiffer had en ja ga dan maar is trainen maar dat lukt niet :Frown: 
toen ik anderhalf jaar stopte met trainen woog ik 73 kilo een half jaar geleden dat ik weer begon was ik terug bij 64 kilo dus gewoon even dik 9 kilo weg..

nu zou ik graag willen weten of iemand een bijpassend schema kan vinden of maken voor me.
ik weeg nu 66,5 kilo en ben 1,79 lang.

weet iemand een perfect schema op sneller verschil te krijgen en groter kan worden en wat het beste eet schema voor een dag is.

mvg rene

----------


## zimonzlot

Er bestaat geen perfect krachtschema en eetschema die op iedereen van toepassing is. 
Je zal je moeten verdiepen in krachtvoeding voor sporters en trainingsleer. Het zal je motivatie ten goede komen! Nou vooruit dan maar, hier alvast enkele voorzetjes....

Wat belangrijk is, is dat je voor het trainen voldoende koolhydraten inneemt en na de training eiwitten. Eiwitten zijn essentiele bouwstoffen om je spieren doen laten groeien.
En wat betreft krachttraining. Ga eerst een lekker weer rustig aan sporten om je spieren, pezen, kapsels etc weer te laten wennen aan den belasting. Als je direct al zwaar gaat trainen voorzie ik blessures.

Om je een beetje op weg te helpen heb je hier een artikeltje over trainingsleer:
http://www.optimaalsporten.nl/thuis-...httraining.asp

Succes ermee!

----------


## bloempje1988

bedankt voor dat artikel zimon, erg handig

----------

